# Cured



## Homeopathy (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi. I have put a blog on a long time ago I think under the name of cured. The site won't let me log on with that name anymore so now am going under the user name of homeopathy. 
This is for good reason as I am completley cured of DP and have a very good life now and it is all because of homeopathy.
But a point I want to specify is if you find a homeopath in your country please get a constitutional homeopath that practices what is called the SENSATION METHOD. This method gets through all the crap to the core of your problem and you are given a remedy accordingly.
Homeopathy is all natural and is a process. But if you really want your life back I highly recommend it.
If you need help finding a homeopath I welcome you to contact me through e-mail
My address is [email protected].
Dawn


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

this sounds like you are selling something.......hmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

She is,
She spammed loads of sections with this ages ago

That's why you can't log in with your other name.


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

this is lame, this is a free web site for people who need help. And some scum bag always has to try and take advantage of it for a quick profit.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

yea i hate when people fk with others emotions like that
at one time i thought this stuff would actually help me but realize its just bs trying to scam people in need of help.


----------

